# B.o.a.t.



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

BREAK OUT ANOTHER THOUSAND


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You've got that right. I stopped by BoatUS Sunday afternoon just to buy a gal. of 2 cycle oil and it cost my $215.00 by the time I got through walking around. My wife calls it the $200.00 store sence we haven't spent under that amount in 4 trips this year. My next trip will be a b.o.a.t. trip, I'm buying a windlass at just about $900.00 and the trip after that will be for a Navman GPS at $950.00. I figure the keeper fish I've caught on my boat this year has cost me about $1200.00 a pound and some of those I gave away. Man I love that boat.:barf: Just kiding, best time I've had in my life. I've waited a long time for this. Now I'm ready to retire.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*THEY*

aughta call it [ THE 200 DOLLAR STORE ] alls ive ever had was a lil jon 14 ftr man ya talk about the fun but i switched to a 19 didnt think they cost like that but just maybe ill have more fun with this one its a great fishn boat so ifn its gonna cost to have fun so be it


----------

